# What is your TTF character?



## Elbereth (Jul 15, 2002)

Have you ever wondered what races are represented here in TTF? Her is our chance to find out.

In the poll above, please indicate what your Middle Earth race/creature you are. If your race/creature is not listed or if you would like to indicate other rpg characters that you use...please list them in a reply below. Also if you choose 'other'...please let us know what you are as well.  

I will list a tally of all the races every few weeks so that we can keep track of all the new members. 

Thanks for your participation!!!


----------



## Lorien (Jul 16, 2002)

What?! No Half-elf Half-Valar category? Well I'm one of those anyway. The only one I should think.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 16, 2002)

hmm.... difficult choice. lol... Now that I am kingdomless I think I'll have to go with man. There just aren't enough elves for me to rule over.


----------



## Uminya (Jul 16, 2002)

Go Edain! Huzzah! Wot wot for Humanity!....ok, so I needed to fire up the rest of the Human folks around here.

I'm a full Adan, which is just plain nifty. We may not be ultra cute, or ultra immortal, or ultra fire-breathing....BUT WE HAVE NICE...uh...POPULATION GROWTH FIGURES! How 'bout dem apples?


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm a dwarf! POWER TO THE SHORT RACES!


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 16, 2002)

Yay Elbereth! I should've made it this easy! oh well. Hi! I'm a Beorning.


----------



## Mormegil (Jul 16, 2002)

I am a Man. It's the best really.
I didn't fancy being one of the 'short races'. And I kinda went off the idea of being an elf after seeing all the 'I luv Legolas' threads on the forum.


----------



## Khamul (Jul 16, 2002)

Got to agree with Morm. Men are the best. Though, I am basically whatever the rpg starter wants me to be, depending on the rpg.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 16, 2002)

you forgot to mention demons shifters and other such creatures


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 16, 2002)

There are about a dozen races and creatures that I did not include in the poll. Unfortunately, the polls have a pesky 10 selection limit. If I could I would list everything...but I can't...SORRY  .


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 17, 2002)

ooo i didnt know that being as i am a bum and dont post polls
ever so sorry for the miscomunication


~AP~


----------



## Kementari (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm a Maia, there proably the funnest to be because you get to have all kinds of special magical powers..


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree! Having special powers is lots of fun. Too bad there are so few Valar and Maiar on the forum. People just don't know what they are missing.


----------



## Lady Legolas (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm an Elf,I'm Legolas' Lady after all.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 18, 2002)

I guess the hobbits don't know about this thread, I mean there are a pretty decent amount of them right? POWER TO THE SHORT RACES!


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 18, 2002)

nnaaaawwww there just pure-bloods





*mutters to self* damn pure-bloods


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm a hobbit. Yeah where is everyone else? Go Nain I'm all 4 it, Power to the short races!


----------



## Grond (Jul 31, 2002)

LOL!! I chose the "other" category because there was no listing for "DUMB, EVIL, INANIMATE WEAPONS OF HELL!!!" 

But that is what I am; Melkor's Mallet, Morgoth's Mace, Hammer of the Underwear (I mean Underworld), Pit Digger, Elf-king misser, lyin' in a Balrog p i s s e r.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 11, 2002)

let's see ... i am 1/4 elvish and 3/4 human ...


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 11, 2002)

One part human... three part confusing... Actually I am all human, though it has been said that Elgee is nothing because no one wants to acknowledge her as part of their group because she is so... weird... but that's the way she likes it... She also is a member of the short races... a short human.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 12, 2002)

well, u see my grandpa was an elf. and my grandma was a mortal. so my mom was 1/2 elvish. then my father was mortal. so i am 1/4 elvish 3/4 mortal (dundedain actually)


----------



## Beorn (Aug 12, 2002)

Hmm....why are there *11* options on the poll now?
(Relax, the numbers are correct)


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 12, 2002)

why does it *matter*????


----------



## Éomond (Aug 28, 2002)

I can't belive you guys!!! No-body has voted a Ent yet. So, I did! GO Treebeard!


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 28, 2002)

Isildur, I think you are missing the point of this thread. We are not voting on what character you like. We are showing what our TTF characters are. I realize that yes...there are Ents in TTF...but they just haven't seen this thread. If you "voted Ent"...then you are saying that you're TTF character is an Ent...which would be funny since your name is very un-entish. But if you are an Ent...more power to you I guess.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Aug 30, 2002)

I'm a Hobbit! HOBBIT'S RULE!!!!!
Especially Sam. He's my hero! As you can see by my name.
(Oh by the way Elves Rule too!)


----------



## Éomond (Aug 30, 2002)

Opps! I guess I'm 9.9/10 human and .1/10 Ent! Ha Ha! I...um...guess I'm a freak! Or some-one in my family is a freak! Yes, yes that's it! I'm .1/10 Ent, there we go...

I mean, I luv Ents but I'd like myself as more of a Human/Men.....This is too confusing!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 31, 2002)

LOL. we are all freaks. but if ur part ent and part human then ...WoW. anyway i understand what u mean. u aren't confusing me!


----------



## Éomond (Sep 1, 2002)

*I got it for good! Ent power!*

Er, HaHa! Now I've finally got it!:

Now I'm 90% Ent and 10% man!

Yeah!

I am a big freak! See!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 1, 2002)

cool. u r one SPECIAL person!!!


----------



## Celebthôl (Apr 27, 2003)

*I am Legloas (apparently)*

YAY me, i got called Legolas by a girl i know  well she said i looked like him...it must be my blonde hair blue eyes and pure hansomness 

well the blonde hair blue eyes bit anyways  so yay me


----------



## Idril (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: I am Legloas (apparently)*

Hmmm.... does she wear glasses? j/k

It's definitely a compliment - so good for you! How's your skill with the bow and arrow? oh... oh and walking _on_ snow


----------



## Celebthôl (Apr 27, 2003)

lol oi 

well lets see, id most likely shoot myself   

and id sink into an inch deep pile of snow


----------



## Idril (Apr 27, 2003)

I quess you could take archery lessons - that would really make you super cool - you'll be fighting the girls off, oh and you could practice the 'sliding down the stairs on a shield' thingy as well 

You could then demonstrate your skills at our mini convention in summer 2004 - I can't wait


----------



## Celebthôl (Apr 27, 2003)

LOL yeah ill have to grow my hair super dooper quick aswell then ill look quite the part


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 27, 2003)

SOMEBODY's going to be popular with the 12 year olds's at his school....(P.S it should read like MOVIE Legolas)


----------



## Idril (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *(P.S it should read like MOVIE Legolas) *



I think that's understood - Tolkien was abit short on Legolas' physical description.


----------



## Celebthôl (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *SOMEBODY's going to be popular with the 12 year olds's at his school....(P.S it should read like MOVIE Legolas) *



Yes it should  

and i dont understand that 12 year old remark...I AM JET-LAGGED


----------



## Saucy (Apr 27, 2003)

...well you look nothing like orlando, so those twelve year olds will not be pleased!


----------



## Celebthôl (Apr 27, 2003)

i no i dont...but its still good to be called him i guess, and what 12 year olds?


----------



## Idril (Apr 27, 2003)

I guess he means 12 yr olds like Orlando Bloom so.......etc.
I'm shocked - you don't look like Bloom! and you can't walk on snow, or ski down stairs on a shield - ahmmmm - am I missing something here - where's the resemblance 

Are you sure it was a compliment? j/k

Sorry, I just couln't help myself - (you kinda set yourself up for this kinda ribbing, didn't you?) Is there a photo of you in the photo album?


----------



## Celebthôl (Apr 27, 2003)

*grins* yeah i set it up...well i can ski so theres no problem there  yeah theres a pic, and there will be more, ill go fetch it


----------



## Celebthôl (Apr 27, 2003)

well im on here where Tal put me coz i dont know how to  

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2564&perpage=15&pagenumber=17

its near the bottom

im on the left

although on this i have my hair geled (sp) up and it looks more brown  but i was told i looked like Legolas when my hair was un-geled (sp) and it was more blonde


----------



## Idril (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey, you're cute - I thought you might look like the south end of a north bound Oliphaunt 

Your hair does look quite brown in that pic - you need to grow it out and bleach it - I belive you would look like Bloom. You would then have to run from the little girls and prob. big ones as well.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 27, 2003)

no keep ur hair blonde its better dat way!


----------



## Celebthôl (Apr 27, 2003)

teehee, yeah im planning on growing it...wonder what Oren would say to that  we shall see in a year at the convention


----------

